# Arrowhead Repair? Restored Points?



## Summersw (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Just wondering who does point restoration? And how much does it usually cost?

Do they use flint/chert/rock or epoxy?


I know it sounds terrible and I would love to find perfect points but there are a select few I would like to have fixed. There are just some points you are not likely to find again.

As a prime example: Over the winter I picked up a super thin Dalton (surface find) with an ear knocked off. I have only ever found one and will probably never find another. I would like to have it fixed. 


Thanks so much for your time and responses. If you suggest someone, please make sure they are trustworthy and you have used them before. Pictures are appreciated!

I attached a few pics for kicks...Some of these would be nice if they were fixed up alittle. My area code is 31015, it would be nice to find someone near. 

Weston


----------



## Ga Waters (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't go down  that road. Just my 2cents worth. Nice points. keep looking you will find that perfect Dalton .


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a friend that does it for a hobby.Not sure if he would be interested in doing any or what he would charge but I could check with him.Heres a Bolen he replaced the tip on, it was broken off about a third of the way down.....also  John Sowell does restorations and is very good, his contact info is:flintriverrat@yahoo.com or 334-693-2137.You can mail the points you want restored...I'm pretty sure bondo and epoxy are whats used in the restorations but they say it's a trade secret.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 31, 2013)

Ga Waters said:


> Don't go down  that road. Just my 2cents worth. Nice points. keep looking you will find that perfect Dalton .



An intact Dalton is very hard to come by!!!I'm not a big fan of restored points but some just deserve to be.The Bolen is the only restored point i have in my collection, but if I found a killer Lost Lake with the tip missing i would have it restored.


----------



## whatsamerc (Feb 1, 2013)

dr gomer and dennis bushy are two very good artifact restoration artists that are familiar with south eastern point types..............benji


----------



## youdontknowdoya (Feb 10, 2013)

*reply*

I do point restoration as a hobby.I don't see anything wrong with it.Your going to find a whole lot more broke ones than whole one anyway.Here's a good looking frame of points that would have been languishing in a box somewhere if I hadn't restored them.


----------



## youdontknowdoya (Feb 11, 2013)

All the points in the frame with the exception of 13 of them thave varying degrees of restoration.The kirk is a half point and i showed some daltons Iam currently working on.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice looking work!!!


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 11, 2013)

Broken Daltons will hurt your heart.


----------



## Summersw (Feb 11, 2013)

youdontknowdoya said:


> All the points in the frame with the exception of 13 of them thave varying degrees of restoration.The kirk is a half point and i showed some daltons Iam currently working on.



Amazing work! This is what I am looking for! I don't need a hundred points restored, just a few to help complete my collection. 

Do you have a price you would consider if you did some work outside of a hobby? I am certainly interested!

Weston


----------

